# Denver Training



## armadillon (Oct 12, 2017)

I live in Edgewater currently, and Lhotse will be 9 weeks when I pick her up on Friday (10/20).

It seems the proper order is puppy training, obedience training, then specialized training. Is that correct?

I would love to have an amazingly well trained dog that is mostly friendly with other people and dogs, but is also a protection dog and not gunshy. I also was wondering if it's possible to train her in avalanche response/SAR (I'm getting into mountaineering, thought it might be handy).

I know it's step by step, and it will totally depend on her disposition. I just want to do things as properly as I can.

Do y'all have any recommendations for a puppy trainer in Denver? 

Any recommendations on how her progress through training should look?

Please ask any questions, I know this information is vague-ish.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions for a trainer in Denver:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/174182-know-trainer-co.html


----------



## Rowans.adventures (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi, I just went through a few courses here in Denver and would be happy to share my insight if you'd like to PM me


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Dog Dynamix in Arvada. Very knowledgeable trainers experienced in GSDs, Malinois, protection sports, and other sports. Balanced trainers with a good foundation of positive reinforcement.


----------



## armadillon (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. I went winter camping a couple of months ago and ran into a guy hiking with his Dutch Shepherd. His pup is a service dog and we got to chatting. Turns out he's the owner/lead handler of Elite K9 here in Denver. Very reasonable prices, comes directly to my home, and super passionate.

He just started up this year, but I love that he trains me to train her. We've gone into retail stores and trained in the middle of the floor.Training with distractions and smells everywhere seems to be working really well!


----------

